# canreef?



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

lost touch with canreef site anyone know what happen?


----------



## lampshade (May 1, 2010)

It's been out since last night, didn't hear anything yet about what's up. They had all the server issues last month, wonder if it's related


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

This is an email i recieved last night

"This is a notice that Canreef will be shutdown on Saturday 1 Oct 11 during 02:00 – 05:00 EST (23:00 - 02:00 PST) for a server rack power unit maintenance. We will attempt to bring the site up earlier if possible.

During this period of time it is expected that you will be unable to access the site."


----------



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

It's back online now.

Cheers,
Vic


----------

